# billystix light waderstix



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

i just wanted to take a minute to show you another example of the light eweight billystix texas waderstix, this one is the rainshadow, this blank as you see it is 7ft weighs 1.5 now if i build it 6ft9 or less lets say 6ft7-6ft8 some where in that range plus do it in my new no trigger model with the new split reel seat you are going to have at leat %80 more rod surface to have your in contact with the blank for the ulimate sensitivity that you are looking for, top this off with the fact that it will be built spiral another winner in the rod class new light weight tidal guides that have no inserts to give you problems with and they are braid friendly, now the price billystix custom rods $250 plus ship & i will throw in a free t shirt.
i simply ask you to give this some thought then question me in person, call me put me on the spot allow me to assure you that i know what i speak, you will knowe shortly if i know what i speak to be the truth or jusdt b.s 
waiting on all comers bro lol.
stix


----------

